# IWC why is it so expensive



## hart_attack

hi all,

just curiosity, would somebody inform me why IWC's pilot are so much more expensive compared with, let say stowa/archimede/damaskos/sinn......

is it because it is made in swiss?

i knew some unique feature such as anti magnetism, power reserve, etc....

but IMHO those features can not justify its price (let say IWC Big Pilot- around USD 15,000, compare it with Stowa airman original of around USD 1,300)........

does anybody know why? :-s

thanks a lot


----------



## Denizen

IWC makes several pilot-styled models in different price ranges.

The Big Pilot uses an IWC in-house movement - in-house movements are more exclusive (to the owner's POV) and costly for a manufacturer to use...thus some of the pricing reflects that. the Mark XVI and the Pilot Chrono respectively use ETA 2892 and Valjoux 7750 ebauches...IWC modifies the movements with their own spec'd replacement parts which offer better finishing, tighter tolerances, and better performance. it's not as costly as their in-house movement, but still a step or two above the off-the-shelf movements that ETA sells to their other customers.

The other pilot watches that you mentioned use primarily standard ETA movements; the movement in the Stowa has some additional finishing and modification which elevates the quality of the movement.

Besides the differences in the movements used in the watches, watch pricing is also about branding, levels of finishing, annual production levels, public perception, and supply & demand.

Just as you would expect to pay more for a Cadillac than a Chevrolet, there are different tiers in watch brands. IWC is considered a luxury brand and is at the higher end of the market.


----------



## Guest

Moved to the PMWF ;-)


----------



## inlanding

It's probably like anything else where the first distinguishing difference is the price. It tends to raise all sorts of questions as to why.

Perhaps a thorough review of their website might give you a bit more information.
https://www.iwc.com/index.asp

All the IWC timepieces I've seen in person indicate to me that everything about them is top-shelf, i.e., construction, casework, movement, etc.

I am not sure about the Pilot watches, but the Portuguese Automatic and Chronograph watches are different in very many ways from every other watch I have in my diminutive collection. If their Pellaton automatic winding system and 7-day power reserve is any indication of what else goes into that movement, it becomes somewhat more clear as to what that watch is about.

Would I own one? ...yes Will I? ...doubtful

But, for me and my wallet, they are out of my league. Too much watch for too much money.:-!


----------



## hart_attack

Thank you for all your replies...

Appreciated.....  :-!


----------



## bigblack

lol my friend just asked me the same question last week, i gave him one answer and that is have you ever seen a big pilot up close and in person?? dammmmmnnnnnnndammmnnadamn, these watches are just spectacular from the dial detail to the finishing on the bezel and casing, the edges, and last but not least the movement --- wow!! its got a 7 day 168 hour power reserve!!! 

So to sum it up, people like me will always have to dream about dropping that kind of money on such a spectacular watch. if i could afford it i would.

On a side note i read an article interviewing john mayer and they asked him since he's become rich what was the one big luxury purchase that he's bought for himself that he was most happy with and you know what he said ??? "hands down the IWC BIG PILOT" there i leave you with that!


----------



## Tourby Watches

Big watch brands spend a lot for advertising... i would say 30-50% of all costs goes for advertising.

I will tell you a example... 1 full site advertising on 1 watch magazin (germany, USA or Asia) costs from $10.000 - $15.000... for 1 month only. 20 big watch magazins worlwide means $300.000 each month

IWC have advertising on the watch magazins all over the world and every months... they have costs of some million $$$$$ per year only for advertising on watch magazins... add the other advertising costs and you will know why their watches are so expensive.

advertising sells the products...


----------



## fachiro1

That's like asking why a Porsche, BMW, Mercedes is so expensive...compared to, say a Volkswagen. IWC commands those prices due to reputation, quality, workmanship, history........same as Stowa, although at what the market and watch enthusiasts dictate.

If you want to see expensive, checkout AP, VC, and Patek.......now those are megabucks!!!


----------



## Fatpants

Tourby Watches said:


> Big watch brands spend a lot for advertising... i would say 30-50% of all costs goes for advertising.
> 
> I will tell you a example... 1 full site advertising on 1 watch magazin (germany, USA or Asia) costs from $10.000 - $15.000... for 1 month only. 20 big watch magazins worlwide means $300.000 each month
> 
> IWC have advertising on the watch magazins all over the world and every months... they have costs of some million $$$$$ per year only for advertising on watch magazins... add the other advertising costs and you will know why their watches are so expensive.
> 
> advertising sells the products...


I think in IWC's case, the PRODUCT makes them money. The advertising is gimmicky at best, the watches, top quality. Dial-work, case-work and movements are above even the likes of Omega and Rolex. You just can't compare a Stowa/Archimede et al to an IWC, its not even a contest.


----------



## caesarmascetti

+1, another car guy (and IWC GST Chrono owner) chiming in. A Ferrari and a Corvette are both fine sportscars, but a Corvette will never be a Ferrari. The fit, finish workmanship and the building of the movements both the inhouse movements and the totally rebuilt ETA bases and the man hours required of skilled watchmakers are the reasons.


----------



## Tourby Watches

probably someone has misunderstand my statement because of my poor english...

sure IWC build top watches... you can build the best watches but they will not sold without advertising. You need advertising to show your products to the customers.

i don´t mean that IWC watches are so expensive only of their advertising cost... NO... they are also very fine products and worth their money... but you need much advertising if you want sell thousands of watches and not only few of them.


----------



## yenfoolun

Tourby Watches said:


> probably someone has misunderstand my statement because of my poor english...
> 
> sure IWC build top watches... you can build the best watches but they will not sold without advertising. You need advertising to show your products to the customers.
> 
> i don´t mean that IWC watches are so expensive only of their advertising cost... NO... they are also very fine products and worth their money... but you need much advertising if you want sell thousands of watches and not only few of them.


agreed! people then to love it after seeing someone they admire wear them! and sometimes because of expensive people buy.... the feeling of luxury!

but iwc is a brand who put quite alot of effort into their watches... price fair? its up to individual! and depend you compare it what other brand?

i owned a portuguese automatic before... 7 days power reserve, pellaton winding... top class finishing (not best), in house movement....

if you compare same price range on those brands selling with fancy case fitted with std eta movement, i'll say its not expensive...


----------



## Crusader

Discussions like this usually focus on the exclusivity of mevements, and the quality of the assembly/finish.

Another thing to consider is the quality of the service which must not necessarily reflect the quality level of the products after initial assembly.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

i don´t mean that IWC watches are so expensive only of their advertising cost... NO... they are also very fine products and worth their money... but you need much advertising if you want sell thousands of watches and not only few of them.[/quote]

You have a very good point. I often ask watch salespeople about Sinn, most have never heard to the company. This amazes me, but it is true. People know Rolex all over the world due to their rigorous advertizing campaign. I also find that I know more about the watches in the display than they do.....So sad!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great discussion BTW.


----------



## Peter Atwood

I'm lucky enough to own two. The quality is simply amazing on both of them. I have a 42mm chrono on bracelet and also the vintage pilot from the 2008 vintage series. The pilot is by far the coolest watch in my collection and i'm incredibly lucky to have picked it up used for way less than the retail. I could never have gotten one otherwise.... the movement is a hand wind in-house IWC pocket watch movement and it has some unusual features such as the moving bezel with pointer. The whole bezel and crystal move as one unit, really neat stuff.


----------



## inlanding

Hi Peter - That is a seriously fine timepiece in every sense of the word. Outstanding workmanship detail everywhere and rarely, if ever seen. Thank you for showing it. :-!

Glen


----------



## Dimitris

Awesome photos Peter!
Your wrist shots changed my opinion about Vintage Pilot.
Enjoy it.

Regards
Dimitris


----------

